# Please tell me what to do - only one lived



## Petrarch (Apr 13, 2010)

Momma Dog was in the pound, is a true German Shepherd, and she had a litter the day after she was picked up. 4 pups born and I offered to take them home that day and they said no. 3 died that night. That leaves only one male puppy. I brought this momma and 12 day old pup to my house where I had set up a nursery in a nice and safe environment. Mom and pup are doing well. He is 19 days old now.

What I am asking about is socialization in the case where you have only one pup. Puppies learn a lot from their litter mates. I feel like this little guy is going to need the learning experience from other puppies his own age.

His mother spends some time with him, she is a good mother keeping him very well fed and clean, but next few weeks coming up are going to be lessons that he remembers for the rest of his life. I don't want him to be deprived.

Do you have any suggestions? I will do/make anything happy to be sure that he is a balanced dog. He looks to be pure shepherd, by the way.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bless you for taking Mama and her pup. It will help him to be with his Mama, even though he has no litter mates. I can't offer any advice, but hopefully Selzer will see your thread, as she just went through this.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you for taking her and her surviving pup in. I have no advice for you, but some more experienced members will hopefully come along soon.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for taking them into your home. I can offer no advice but I am sure Selzer will see this and reply.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would ask this question or ask for this post to be moved into the breeder section as you will get more sound advice there.

Good luck.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I sent Selzer a pm so hopefully she will find you.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you Valerie. I hope so too.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I took Elisabeth's suggestion and moved the thread to the breeding section - better chance of getting help from people who have gone through this.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm no a breeder, so I'm not 'experienced' in this, but a friend's foundation bitch was an 'only' pup in her litter. The bitch never developed a good grasp of 'bite inhibition'. Fortunately, her thresholds were high, & she was low aggression, but on the 2 occasions she bit it was a HARD & damaging bite. 

Bite inhibition is often learned through play with litter mates. Without litter mates this is impossible. I suspect human 'fixes' might not be 100% satisfactory but please be aware of the potential for problems.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

get a little (puppy sized) teddie bear and play and wrestle with hi a little when he is young, let him win some and if he gets too rough tell him no. better to try and get some effect than do nothing and get no effect.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There is a thread on raising an only pup---I think it might be in the breeder's section or the puppy...I'll try to look for it later today.


----------



## Petrarch (Apr 13, 2010)

*What do you think of this?*



JOSHUA SAMPSON said:


> get a little (puppy sized) teddie bear and play and wrestle with hi a little when he is young, let him win some and if he gets too rough tell him no. better to try and get some effect than do nothing and get no effect.


Good idea. From what I can gather from the puppy, he does like to cuddle with me, but when I come into the room, he barks at me. I have tried holding him on his back and he struggles unless I mimic mother by rubbing his tummy. My gut feeling is that he is an alpha pup. This is why I want to get him together on playdates with other pups around his age. Of course, we would have to contain the mothers from saying no.


----------



## Petrarch (Apr 13, 2010)

*thank you*



Stosh said:


> There is a thread on raising an only pup---I think it might be in the breeder's section or the puppy...I'll try to look for it later today.


That would be much appreciated. These dogs are going up for adoption with the GSROC.org of which I am a member.

The mother is a super good dog, and she may actually be a foster faillure (by staying with her rescuer...me).


----------



## Petrarch (Apr 13, 2010)

*How do I reach him*



Stevenzachsmom said:


> Bless you for taking Mama and her pup. It will help him to be with his Mama, even though he has no litter mates. I can't offer any advice, but hopefully Selzer will see your thread, as she just went through this.


How do I get hold of him for an answer? Puppy is clearly starting to get around some, and will be looking to play.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Is there a rescue or breeder nearby that has a litter about the same age? Maybe a surrogate could be found for a few weeks?

I know of one singleton dog that has never had issues with bite inhibition or anything like that, but the dog is rock solid. A lot of it is genetic, but it doesn't hurt to stack the deck in the dog's favor. I think there are many lessons dogs learn best (or only) from other dogs.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I would also suggest to try to find healthy puppies of similar age for playdates and sibling socialization. You can contect area rescues. Good that the mom is around to teach the puppy. Good luck with the baby!

Any pictures?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I was at a show all day yesterday, and working all day today, so even with the PM, I only just found the thread. 

What I did with my little one, and she was very sickly and small -- thought she might not make it. Anyhow, I left her with the dam for the whole eight weeks. The dam could come and go as she wanted, but I noticed that the dam played with her a lot even after her milk was completely dried up. 

I did have have a teddy bear in there and a couple of long canvas toys that she played with when her mother wasn't stealing them. I did play with her a little with the toys. I parked her behind my living room, so she was in the epicenter of my home. I actually took her out to socialize her with people and chilren, I also let her meet Babsy, my older shepherd bitch. But mostly I let the dam work with her.

I got a report on her today that she is happy, has adjusted very well, and her owner is very attached to her. She is playing with an old, calm Corgi, and she likes to watch TV. No discussion at this point about her not having puppy manners.


----------



## Petrarch (Apr 13, 2010)

*especially helpful*



selzer said:


> What I did with my little one, and she was very sickly and small -- thought she might not make it. Anyhow, I left her with the dam for the whole eight weeks. The dam could come and go as she wanted, but I noticed that the dam played with her a lot even after her milk was completely dried up.
> 
> I did have have a teddy bear in there and a couple of long canvas toys that she played with when her mother wasn't stealing them. I did play with her a little with the toys. I parked her behind my living room, so she was in the epicenter of my home. I actually took her out to socialize her with people and chilren, I also let her meet Babsy, my older shepherd bitch. But mostly I let the dam work with her.


I have stuffed toys that I can put in the area. The mom is being especially good with this little guy...she is a good mother. He is 3 weeks old today and is really getting around. I have arranged it with my Rescue to move him to another home that has puppies his age after he turns 8 weeks old. While he is awake, I play and cuddle with him and his mother licks and feeds him, and sometimes moves his head around to another tit with her mouth. I have two other GSDs, and the mother dog has herded them away from her little son in a very polite manner. They are curious but cautious....I'll have to give all of them gold stars for behavior. If anyone is a nervous Nellie, it is me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I generally do not make a momma dog deal with other dogs. I keep her totally separated, as a bitch who is stressed or fearful can kill her puppy. And they bleed more. So I keep other resident dogs totally away from her.

It sounds like you are doing a great job of fostering this pup, and thankfully the dam is being very concientious with him. Getting him into a home with puppies his age after eight weeks will be a good experience for him as well.


----------



## Petrarch (Apr 13, 2010)

selzer said:


> I generally do not make a momma dog deal with other dogs. I keep her totally separated, as a bitch who is stressed or fearful can kill her puppy. And they bleed more. So I keep other resident dogs totally away from her.
> 
> It sounds like you are doing a great job of fostering this pup, and thankfully the dam is being very concientious with him. Getting him into a home with puppies his age after eight weeks will be a good experience for him as well.



I have been letting her out to go run with the other two dogs, and it seems that she now wants to go play more than care for the pup. So, my mistake and I will keep her separated and in the bedroom/bathroom that I have designated for her and pup. Also, she is still spotting from having puppies, so is that a sign that I have let her be too active? I was getting ready to call the vet about the prolonged spotting...3 weeks.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They can bleed up to six weeks after having a litter, some spot even longer. Nothing to worry about. But I have noticed that they will often bleed heavier if they become stressed, people over early on, other dogs around. The important thing is to keep momma happy. Cause if momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy. 

I keep momma separated from the other dogs for the full eight weeks. Usually mine are very interested in their puppies and do not care about the other dogs, except that they stay away. With my only, the new owner asked if I separated the bitch from the pup, and I told her no, but that the bitch could come and go as she liked. She thought that it would be harder for the pup to acclimate to the new situation and loss of dam all at once. But I felt that the puppy needed interaction with someone that last week or so, and her dam was the only candidate.

She adjusted right away with no problems in her new home. She did not even keep her up that first night. Settled right in and slept through the night. 

I think if your bitch has only the puppy to pay attention to, that will work out better, as the puppy has only her -- at least for canines. And the dam can provide some of what the litter would have provided for her.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I've got a singleton puppy right now. Four weeks old today. Momma is still with him, but she has pretty well dried up. His eyes were open at a week, and also up walking wobbly on all fours. All front teeth were in at 2 weeks of age. 

Puppy has been eating soft food for about 10 days, and getting goats milk to replace moms milk. Last few days been adding soaked kibble and he's eating that right up. He's pretty much weaned at this point. He is learning to go potty outside, when taken out. He comes inside and owns the house, romping all over the place. 

I try to play a little rough with him at times to simulate sibling play. It doesn't bother him, and he's not been too rough yet. Mom will occassionally play with him a little, but spends most of her time laying away from him. I will gradually introduce him to my other female, who is usually more devoted to her puppies and teaches them how to play. 

Goodluck with your pup!!!


----------



## Petrarch (Apr 13, 2010)

selzer said:


> I think if your bitch has only the puppy to pay attention to, that will work out better, as the puppy has only her -- at least for canines. And the dam can provide some of what the litter would have provided for her.


Here is an update on little Lance, the lone pup. His Mama took care of him, played with him, was fascinated by him. My other female GSD played very gently with him, took on the role of aunt. My male GSD totally ignored the baby situation. Now the puppy is looking up to my male, and following him around, still plays with Mama and Aunt. And me, of course. As for bite, he was taught by all, me included. When I yelled "OWWW", that stopped him.

He is really shaping up to be an excellent GSD with a good personality. We managed. Thank you for the advice. He is now 8 weeks old, and quite the chewer and explorer.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Wonderful news, now can we see some pictures???


----------

